# Remembering Corporal Chris Stannix



## TN2IC (9 Apr 2007)

It is hard to hear a member pass away. Life is so easily taken away. 

I can still remember seeing Chris smile. It always glow, no matter what is going on. Him and I taught and work together. I will never forget Chris. He is one of those guys, no one will ever forget. He was a great team player and friend. 

The Army is family. And the family lost a brother. 

Rest in Peace Chris. 
I"ll see you up there someday. 









Fideliter...


----------



## andpro (9 Apr 2007)

I remember just one year ago Cpl Stannix was instructing on my BMQ, he was a soldier that everyone could look up to and he will be greatly missed. I am proud to have served with such a person. 

Fideliter


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (9 Apr 2007)

So many friends to say goodbye to in such a short time..

My heartfelt condolonces to Candace. It was obvious you were what Chris loved the most.

I'll never forget all the times (mostly drunk) we had in Gagetown, particularly that time we were basically thrown out of mexicala rosa's for being beligerently drunk on tequila. I would never drink it, but Chris made me, it was a hilarious night, one of the best times I ever had in downtown Fredericton and I will never forget it.

I loved Chris' sense of humor and he was always great to have a laugh with.Thanks for the drive home after wainwright, and when I see you again, ill remember to make sure there is no cheese on your quarter pounder, so help me god!

Goodbye Stannix, you were loved and you will be missed.

 

- Mack


----------



## TN2IC (9 Apr 2007)

andpro said:
			
		

> I remember just one year ago Cpl Stannix was instructing on my BMQ, he was a soldier that everyone could look up to and he will be greatly missed. I am proud to have served with such a person.
> 
> Fideliter



Him and I taught that BMQ. We use to between classes watch Team Amercia on my lap top. Then we had the "dirka drika" inside joke with all of us DS. Candance, we are all behind you to support you. It's a blow to us. And a blow to a love one. We lost a brother that will never fill in that hole.

May you Rest in Peace Chris,
Fideliter


----------



## TN2IC (9 Apr 2007)

Princess Louise Fusiliers March Pass Song.


The British Grenadiers

Don't care for the video. But the song brings a warm feeling to my heart.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPUh0VPLsy8

It sure makes you proud.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Apr 2007)

Fideliter


----------



## thomax00 (9 Apr 2007)

As my heart goes out to Candace, Chris' family and everyone else who knew Chris, I was wondering if anyone knew when he arrives back to Trenton? I heard Wednesday or Thursday.

Thank you for taking the time.

Chris T.
Militi Succurrimus


----------



## thomax00 (9 Apr 2007)

Thanks; I'm organizing a party of 10-15 pers to meet in Trenton and be alongside with Candace.

Again, many thanks and as the flight info may change I would really appreciate if someone can post an update; I will keep a trained eye on this post.

Chris T.
Militi Succurrimus

PS. Seen and will wait out.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (9 Apr 2007)

When its confirmed that he arrives back in Halifax/Dartmouth, hopefully im still on leave. Id like to see him off the plane and back home.


----------



## smitty66 (9 Apr 2007)

I left the PLF a few years ago, but I have fond memories of the troops there. Chris was no exception. He was always quick with a smile, a joke, or a surgically placed sarcastic remark. When things weren't so great and morale dipped you could count on Chris to get a laugh out of you. He was a great soldier, reliable, dependable, and just a good guy to be around. You knew if you asked Chris to get something done, it would be done, and done right. 
There are some people in this country that say that the younger generations of this nation are selfish and have lost their way. Chris Stannix and his sacrifice serving his nation's commitment in Afghanistan is the concrete proof against such thoughts. 

Yet again brother, you have gone above and beyond!

To his family, I would like to express my condolences, my thoughts are with you in your time of grief. To the Fusiliers, you have lost a great soldier, and I mourn with you. To all overseas, my wish for a safe return.

RIP Chris, you will be missed!

FIDELITER!

Smitty


----------



## TN2IC (9 Apr 2007)




----------



## gaspasser (9 Apr 2007)

Lads, I will be road side when the convoy passes out the gates in Trenton.  If you've never been there, it is heart wrenching at best.  Many of the townsfolk come to pay respects.
To repeat the phrase I heard every week in Cornwallis after the "Book Of Remembrance" was read:
"They have done their duty, now we shall do ours"
RIP Chris, and all those that went with you.




_Servitium Nulli Secundus_


----------



## nikiwan (10 Apr 2007)

we stand beneath Creation’s boundless firmament
our gaze tightly fixed upon hope’s horizon
his memory fresh, aching within the heart,
too hard to imagine a life without him near

then in silent reverence we pray on his journey home

humbly we cast our eyes to His eternal Throne
and beseech the heaven’s with uncertainty,
doubting not the path to His soothing bosom,
rather, bemoaning our pain in life without him near

then in silent reverence we pray on his journey home

together we raise our voice in songs of celebration
honouring the man we knew, the boy we raised, and
the warrior that sacrificed all to his nation’s call,
knowing he waits for us, even now, without him near

then in silent reverence we pray on his journey home


----------



## canukplf (10 Apr 2007)

Its with a heavy heart I heard the news on Sunday of Stannix's death.  He was a dedicated soldier who I could always count one to show up for training (insert other rant here) and did his job very well. 
He was on the PLF hockey team and I always got after him for no keeping his stick on the ice, he wasn't the stongest player but he would give it 110% everytime.

My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family and to the other 5 KIA.


Lets hope Fevens recovers quick and is together with his family soon.


----------



## andpro (10 Apr 2007)

I found this article on CBC.ca. It's good to see that his commrads are more than willing to finish the work that Cpl Stannix started.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/nova-scotia/story/2007/04/10/stannix-reservist.html 


Reservists vow to carry on for fallen friend
Last Updated: Tuesday, April 10, 2007 | 9:57 AM AT
CBC News

Soldiers with the Halifax-based Princess Louise Fusiliers army reserve infantry regiment are determined to carry on the work of Master Cpl. Chris Stannix, one of six Canadian soldiers killed Sunday in Afghanistan.

Stannix, 24, and nine other soldiers were in a LAV III armoured vehicle that struck a roadside bomb west of Kandahar City. Two were injured.

Stannix and Cpl. Justin Spurr were both teenagers when soldiers from the Fusiliers visited their high school. They signed up for reserve duty at the same time.

"He was always interested in the army and when they came to the school it was an opportunity for him to see what it was like, to go for it right away," Spurr said of his friend.

Stannix signed up for the mission in Afghanistan first.

He loved his country, the military and the Fusiliers, and believed he was making a difference in Afghanistan, his family said in a statement released Monday. 

Even though his friend was killed in one of the deadliest days of the mission, Spurr said he can't wait to head overseas.

"Before, I wanted to go for everything that I wanted to do, and now this makes me want to go more to help continue what Chris was helping," he said.

Cpl. Samantha Kinrade, who joined the Fusiliers more than two years ago, wants to go to Afghanistan too, and said she's not afraid of dying.

"From what I get, you don't really have time to think about that," she said. "What you're really thinking about is what's going to happen to the person next to you."

Stannix is the first member of the Fusiliers to be killed in combat since the Second World War.

Both Kinrade and Spurr are finishing their training at CFB Gagetown, but they say they'll travel to Nova Scotia to attend Stannix's funeral.


----------



## thomax00 (11 Apr 2007)

FYI:

Ramp ceremony is set for Wed 17:00 in Trenton. 

Participation is restricted to family members and a list of names the respective family puts forth during the morning of; no press allowed.

For those interested, Candice is fairing pretty well and I must admit that I absolutely admire this side of her; I wish I had half her strength during moments likes these.

Ladies and gentlemen you have done a good job with your postings and if you also have a Facebook account post something relevant there as well.  Candice has mentioned that when the time is right she will have read and answered them all.

Chris T.
Militi Succurrimus


----------



## mudrecceman (26 Apr 2007)

While I can't boast to have known MCpl Chris Stannix, I did/do know many of the Snr NCOs, WOs and a handful of the Officers from The PLF.  Just a month earlier, while at the funeral of another soldier from "our family", 36 Bde, I was speaking to the RSM of The PLF, and remember saying to him "that I hoped we didn't see each other like this again soon."  

I was at his service held last Friday on CFB Stadacona at the Faith Center.  I can say that the building was full, with people standing in the isles, door ways, where ever they could find a spot.  Smitty was there with me.  During the service, there was many tears...and many laughs.  A reception followed at the C & POs Mess in Juno.

Juno Tower also had an area set up, as the overflow was too much in the Center for all the people who were there to show their respects for this fallen soldier from the Halifax military family.

There was a sea of Army, Navy, and Air Force personnel present.  And also, members of the families of our soldiers who are still there.  A tribute to how great of a Canadian, soldier..and person Chris Stannix was.  I can only hope that we do not forget people like this...a great Canadian...soldier...person.  I know his family, loved ones, friends...his Regimental family, that we...will not forget him.  I hope that our country does not either.  Nor forget those that died with him...before him...and those that may fall in the time that lies ahead of us.

To another one of our fallen....


----------



## Pearson (25 May 2007)

I had the pleasure to be present at the Saint Mary's Convocation today. As usual, the crowd is encouraged to hold all applause until the end of ceremony to speed things up. The ceremony was progressing as any other, then there was a break in the flow of graduates approaching the dais. I saw an Air Force LCol approaching the stage. The MC announced "Receiving for MCpl Christopher Paul Stannix, who was killed in Afghanistan fighting the Taleban, his father, LCol Stannix."

I have not heard or seen such a resounding show of support though a standing ovation.

No dry eyes around.


http://www.smu.ca/registrar/documents/convocation_spring_2007_18May07.pdf

Located on page 12 of the program.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Nov 2007)

'The world doesn't stop:' fiancee 
_Last updated at 2:40 PM on 11/11/07  _

Article Link

'The world doesn't stop:' fiancee 
Slain soldier wouldn't want Afghan mission cut short: girlfriend

Today is a very special day for Candice Ziolkowski.

Seven months ago, her fiance, Master Cpl. Christopher P. Stannix, 24, was killed along with five other Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan.

Their Light Armoured Vehicle hit an explosive device in the Maywand district near Helmand Province while serving with NATO's International Security Assistance Force. Ten soldiers were in the vehicle, and it was one of the worst single-day losses of life for Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan.

Today, Ziolkowksi will remember that loss of life, and will remember her best friend and life partner.

She will read a prayer for Stannix and to remember those lost, injured and still working to get an unravelling country back on its feet.
More on Link



This article speaks a lot about Chris. I shall never forget him. 
Pro Patria 

Regards,
Schultz


----------



## RTaylor (14 Jun 2008)

I was looking for info on the West Nova Scotia Regiment and found this...it's hard to believe it's been a bit over a year since this happened. I still think about the few aquaintances, comrades and friends whose lives I've seen lost overseas.

Met Chris a few times in and out of uniform, was a pretty nice guy.

Sorry to bump an old post, but  :cdnsalute:


----------

